# welcome home from Iraq!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know we can all relate to this. This soldier was away for 14 months.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love that video. I think Izzy would disown me if I was away for 14 months. So sweet.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Missy for making me bawl!!!! 

I couldn't help thinking about my own kid brother who has just discovered his tour in Iraq will be extended. [email protected]#$%^&* war is ****!

I know his Jessie girl will be overcome with wags when he gets home. It's the first Christmas I've spent without him and it's going to be hard. His wife comes to MN on Friday...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Missy, I am now headed off to agility with tears in my eyes... that was so sweet.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, that was so beautiful. Thanks for posting.

Amy, I pray that your brother and all his colleagues continue to be safe and sound. I hope all of them return home healthy and safe too.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

What a happy posting...I have shared it with my entire office....eace:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

My girlfreind who's son is in Iraq sent me that and I never tire of seeing it! That black dog is a riot! He's actually hugging him... Sooo sweet.


----------

